# نظام توصيل المعلومات عن المواد الكيميائية الخطرة



## الصقعبي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

نظام ( الأوشا ) لتوصيل المعلومات عن المواد الكيميائية الخطرة باللغة العربية


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير 
ملف مفيد و شيق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 ديسمبر 2007)

ملف رائع ومميز
بارك الله فيك
المواد الكيماوية يساء استعمالها بشكل كبير
حتى أن معظم الصناعيين لا يعرفون ما معنى صفحات السلامة للمواد Msds


----------



## fraidi (23 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير 
ملف مفيد و شيق


----------



## وعد صادق (27 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي اهلك وغفر الله لك و لوالديك


----------



## محمد خميس حسن (27 فبراير 2008)

كنت محتاج هذا الملف 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## فور سيزونز (16 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ولكن اخي لا استطيع ان احمل هذا الملف ولا اعرف لماذا فكل ماضغطت لحفظ الملف يطلع لي صفحة بيضاء اتمنى اعادة رفعه وشكرا


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى على هذه الأستفادة


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وعد صادق (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل لدى احدكم اي تصميم هندسي عن غرف الاستراحة في المصافي النفطية ؟؟ افيدونا افادكم الله.


----------



## mohamedgad (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## magdy abd alal (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## حكيم لبنان (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (2 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ibrahim Abass (3 يونيو 2009)

Material Safety Data Sheet
http://www.sciencelab.com/msdsList.php


----------



## خالد مصطفي محمود (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور أخي الكريم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## خالد مصطفي محمود (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككور أخي الكريم علي حسن المعاملة وشكرا


----------



## محمودالحسيني (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير ملف قيم


----------



## fraidi (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## المغيربي (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

